# ATV trails?



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, I am getting ready to get my daughter a 4 wheeler. I am limited to where we can ride, but want to take her places that are easy for her. it is just a 50 and she is only 3 (4 in Feb.) For now, I will take her to my mom's and/or my dad's to ride in their yard, but next year, I want to take her to some kind of trails. 

Is there any kind of link that would give me a list of trails in the state? I live in Tusc county, and for the most part would like to stay somewhat close to home, but have no idea where there are public trails.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Walhonding Hills campgrounds over near Mohawk Dam area has some trails but I can't tell you much about them. I just know that when we camp there in the fall for bowhunting there are always a few people there at that time with their ATV's. I think it is a popular activity for those camping there. I really don't even know whether they allow for riding without camping or not but.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not exactly sure how to get there, but I don't think it is too far away. I will check it out when the time comes though. Thanks!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a Mapquest link to the campgrounds.

Walhonding Hill Campgrounds


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Rockbass,

There is a place in Urhichsville called Crow Canyon. They are a district 12 sanctioned motocross track that is situated on 400 acres. They have TONS of trails to ride on. The trails range from wild to very mild. They are open all year and 7 days a week. There is a race shop located at the front entrance to the park by the name of Action Extreme Sports. During the week the park is open during the shops hours. It is $15 to ride all day. Check it out since it isn't very far from you. Here are a few links to help you out, plus you can call the guys at the shop and they can fill you in on more details. 

http://www.crowcanyonmx.com/

http://www.aesracing.com/


----------

